# What is your shortest ride?



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Mine was about six months ago. I picked up two women from a cell phone store and the destination was a Walmart neighborhood market. Across the street! They said traffic was heavy and they didn't want to chance walking across the street. My trip from pickup to drop off was about 200 feet. There is a crosswalk about 300 feet away. ONE STAR!


But u can get a ride that's 10 minutes long and still get min fare, so better when they're 1 minute for the same money.


----------



## RNUber3 (Mar 17, 2017)

I got one the other day, 0.4 miles. "We could have walked, we just didn't want to lol" 1 star, but than she tipped me $5 in app on a min fare.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I got one what was too drunk to walk 250 feet across the street to her house. It took more time for her to scrutinize my license plate and my photo than it took to drive her to the destination.

To add insult to injury, the app complained ride was too short to complete. No matter. Drove around the complex for five minutes then "dropped off".

No complaints as of yet.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

From one end of a block, to the other end of the same block...to the building right next door. She was wearing high heels and didnt want to walk that far. The distance from the door to my car, then from my car to the front door at her destination was probably a longer walk. I get quite a few very short rides in that area, but that was the most obscene.

I hate South Beach.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Here I thought my 2 mile trip was short.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I live by a college so most of my rides are about 1 to 1.5 miles long, going from dorms or off campus apt to class or somewhere else closeby. Some days I hate it, other days I like being close to home and dont mind it. Depends on my mood. If I dont feel like doing campus runs, I just drive a couple blocks away before I turn my app on.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

worst was an UberEATS ping...picked up her food, clicked on drive to destination, it said 0.1 mile...I was like WTF...looked up and she lived across the street from the MickeyDs in an apartment complex where she had to buzz me in, then I had to walk to her apartment and hand deliver her food because she didn't want to come down to the front door to get it


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

.37 miles, 2 minutes, same street just 4 blocks away. The dunce dropped the pin on the other side of the road on a side street and kept louding saying "RIGHT, RIGHT, RIGHT!" as I was turning left to follow the GPS directions. I chalked it up to wonky uber navigation but I wanted wanted to say lean how to drop a pin dumb-ass.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> worst was an UberEATS ping...picked up her food, clicked on drive to destination, it said 0.1 mile...I was like WTF...looked up and she lived across the street from the MickeyDs in an apartment complex where she had to buzz me in, then I had to walk to her apartment and hand deliver her food because she didn't want to come down to the front door to get it


Im sorry..I wont do that again 

For real, theres a McD's about 2 blocks from me, I was sooo tired and soooo didnt want to go out but soooo wanted a #1 with a milkshake. Told kiddo was going to UberEats it and she flat out was like NO MA! and rode her bike over there instead. She was going off on what a waste of money that is to order delivery for fast food. She is 100% correct, and as a delivery driver, I would have been mad as heck (except that I do tip well, at least) but..I was really hungry and not thinking straight lol


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

turns out, the chick was doing a morning conf call for work from her home apartment, so, having it delivered made sense, but she really should've at least forked over a nice tip to compensate the short run AND my extra footwork to hand deliver to her door (it was a confusing apartment layout)...it was a minor bonus when she answered door in a teddy, but a $10-dlr tip woulda been even better!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Honestly, I figured it had to be something...got a lot of short runs for college kids cramming for finals and really just could not get away, also a lot of people who are sick or disabled. Had one lady who barely cracked her door, but can tell she was a hoarder and I have the feeling she never left her house. You really just never know....but more often than not theres a story behind why they are getting something so close delivered to them.

then theres people like me. thank goodness for kiddo being a voice of reason lol


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

A one star without an explanation is not going to help the next driver who gets the same behavior from the Pax. A lecture is defiantly in order. Even if it takes a minute or two...

Hello, how are you? I'm wonderful thank you. It really is my pleasure to take you this small distance that a one-legged blind child could have done in a snowstorm, but I need to share some important information with you that I don't think you know. It's silly really, I don't know why Uber doesn't tell riders these things... 

Did you know that I'll make $2 dollars for this after Uber takes their fee? It's not that so much, but did you know that by taking this ride I am potentially missing a $25 dollar ride? Also were you aware that I don't get paid to drive here? That can cost some drivers $2 or more depending on their car. That basically makes this a free ride.

I don't want you to feel bad about this at all though, I just wanted to inform you so that you can use your own judgement when tipping your driver to compensate for their loss. This 2 minute ride is 2 minutes to you but for a driver, driving to you, this trip, and waiting for their next ride it's about 10-15 minutes. That's no money for that time period. Therefore to see that your driver is paid minimum wage I think riders should tip that short fall. If riders tip then it's worth it for Uber drivers to keep driving and the more drivers there are the more likely you'll be able to get one quickly and inexpensively in the future.

The customary tip for a very short ride is $5. Also drivers rate riders and tipping could make a difference to your rating. Does this make sense? Yes? I'm so glad we had this little chat. So many riders just aren't aware of this, it's incredible! It's been my pleasure to drive your lazy butt and I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> I got one what was too drunk to walk 250 feet across the street to her house. It took more time for her to scrutinize my license plate and my photo than it took to drive her to the destination.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the app complained ride was too short to complete. No matter. Drove around the complex for five minutes then "dropped off".
> 
> No complaints as of yet.


Just wait out the timer and no show, it pays better.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

i canceled on some moron going all of three blocks last night. it wasn't even raining.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

This couple had to walk further to get to my car than if they would have just walked to the destination. The red dot I drew is where I picked them up and the blue dot is where I dropped. The road the road they would have had to cross is not a busy road.

Car detailing shop to a Wal-Mart. The front door to the detailing shop faces Wal-Mart. It's a straight walk if maybe100- 120 yards, 50 to the garden center entrance @ Wal-Mart.

I was in shock when I asked If the address was correct and they said yes.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Mine was about six months ago. I picked up two women from a cell phone store and the destination was a Walmart neighborhood market. Across the street! They said traffic was heavy and they didn't want to chance walking across the street. My trip from pickup to drop off was about 200 feet. There is a crosswalk about 300 feet away. ONE STAR!


100 feet. Two tourist couples got in car and said wht do you know abt so and so place. I said you mean the one right there? Pointed to it...2 doors down where i picked them up at. They still stayed in the car and let me pull up 100 ft and let them out. I couldnt stop laughing and they were hoping no one saw them. I told them im pretty sure everyone did but who cares! Of course the ride was so short that i had to keep driving just to end the trip and get my fare.



rideshareMN said:


> worst was an UberEATS ping...picked up her food, clicked on drive to destination, it said 0.1 mile...I was like WTF...looked up and she lived across the street from the MickeyDs in an apartment complex where she had to buzz me in, then I had to walk to her apartment and hand deliver her food because she didn't want to come down to the front door to get it


You should have left their food at the curb.



Uber Crack said:


> A one star without an explanation is not going to help the next driver who gets the same behavior from the Pax. A lecture is defiantly in order. Even if it takes a minute or two...
> 
> Hello, how are you? I'm wonderful thank you. It really is my pleasure to take you this small distance that a one-legged blind child could have done in a snowstorm, but I need to share some important information with you that I don't think you know. It's silly really, I don't know why Uber doesn't tell riders these things...
> 
> ...


This would be great and all if the pax ever actually gave a shit. In one ear and out the other


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> 100 feet. Two tourist couples got in car and said wht do you know abt so and so place. I said you mean the one right there? Pointed to it...2 doors down where i picked them up at. They still stayed in the car and let me pull up 100 ft and let them out. I couldnt stop laughing and they were hoping no one saw them. I told them im pretty sure everyone did but who cares! Of course the ride was so short that i had to keep driving just to end the trip and get my fare.
> 
> You should have left their food at the curb.
> 
> This would be great and all if the pax ever actually gave a shit. In one ear and out the other


True! Plus I never really tell them anything. Just practice my speeches in the shower... Coulda shoulda woulda...


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> True! Plus I never really tell them anything. Just practice my speeches in the shower... Coulda shoulda woulda...


Its healthy to fantasize


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

My current high score....or low score, depending how you look at it. Tipped $10 cash.

It took so long because she jumped in, then ran back into the bar for a couple of minutes.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wunluv71 said:


> Its healthy to fantasize


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Uber Crack said:


> True! Plus I never really tell them anything. Just practice my speeches in the shower... Coulda shoulda woulda...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

wunluv71 said:


> Its healthy to fantasize


Ok...now you went and did it....

Just WHAT do monkeys fantasize about...?

Rakos


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

you know i'm old and fat when the one I looked at the longest was the bananas one...


----------



## The Big Texan (Aug 20, 2016)

Near my home there is a group of about a dozen hotels, and then in the same area as the hotels there are a number of restaurants and a movie theater. I frequently pick up hotel guests and take them to the theater or one of the restaurants. It's a drive about the length of a football field, but usually either the weather is bad or they've just had too much to drink and don't want to walk.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Ok...now you went and did it....
> 
> Just WHAT do monkeys fantasize about...?
> 
> ...


Haha the balls thing is just TOO FAR!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Mine was about six months ago. I picked up two women from a cell phone store and the destination was a Walmart neighborhood market. Across the street! They said traffic was heavy and they didn't want to chance walking across the street. My trip from pickup to drop off was about 200 feet. There is a crosswalk about 300 feet away. ONE STAR!


My shortest ride was when the circus was in town and a midget ordered a ride. Only 3' 5"


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ribak said:


> My shortest ride was when the circus was in town and a midget ordered a ride. Only 3' 5"


I hate you.



Rakos said:


> Ok...now you went and did it....
> 
> Just WHAT do monkeys fantasize about...?
> 
> ...


I swear you make me lol for real! Where the hell do you find all these monkey pics??


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> I hate you.


Yes, I know....you already mentioned that in another post.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Ribak said:


> My shortest ride was when the circus was in town and a midget ordered a ride. Only 3' 5"


Our local Burger King had a midget cashier, but he got fired.

Everyone complained about getting short-changed.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Our local Burger King had a midget cashier, but he got fired.
> 
> Everyone complained about getting short-changed.


I think they had nicknamed him smallfry


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Our local Burger King had a midget cashier, but he got fired.
> 
> Everyone complained about getting short-changed.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Pick-up was a drunk. Seems that his previous driver dropped him off at his house, but on the opposite side of a 1.5-lane street. Guy couldn't get to the other side of the street, and insisted to go in my car and take him to his driveway.
All I did was a slow 3-point turn to his driveway on the pax side.









Note: this is min fare for Lyft Premium, Los Angeles.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

DocT said:


> Pick-up was a drunk. Seems that his previous driver dropped him off at his house, but on the opposite side of a 1.5-lane street. Guy couldn't get to the other side of the street, and insisted to go in my car and take him to his driveway.
> All I did was a slow 3-point turn to his driveway on the pax side.
> 
> View attachment 176472
> ...


You win.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

DocT said:


> Pick-up was a drunk. Seems that his previous driver dropped him off at his house, but on the opposite side of a 1.5-lane street. Guy couldn't get to the other side of the street, and insisted to go in my car and take him to his driveway.
> All I did was a slow 3-point turn to his driveway on the pax side.
> 
> View attachment 176472
> ...


ok -- that is hilarious!

you kinda stretched that ride out to last 3 min 7 sec -- what, did you take the long route ?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> ok -- that is hilarious!
> 
> you kinda stretched that ride out to last 3 min 7 sec -- what, did you take the long route ?


He says 3-point turn, but I have the feeling he dragged it out to one of those 21-point turns that old ladies do trying to pull out of a parking spot at the grocery store to try and make the ride feel like it was worth its while lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I forgot one.. I had a guy request me to the mall.. It was raining and he was at the other end of the parking lot. He did tip well I think a 10. I collected a no show because ride was too short.



EpicSwoleness said:


> Our local Burger King had a midget cashier, but he got fired.
> 
> Everyone complained about getting short-changed.





Ribak said:


> I think they had nicknamed him smallfry


I was at the mall a few days before Christmas. I was backing out of my space and BOOM, someone else was also backing up and we hit each other. This guy gets out screaming at me, all 3 ft 7 inches of him. I tried to apologize and calm him down, really we were both at fault. I could not help but giggle every so oftem at this little person yelling at me.

Finally he says "what's so funny? Do you think this is Funny? I am not happy!"

I said "obviously not, which one are you, Grunpy?"


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

oh man, that is soooooooooo un-PC, yet I found myself laughing anyhow


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I said "obviously not, which one are you, Grumpy?"


Good one. I wonder if he was part of the lollypop guild? Maybe I am getting the Enchanted Forrest confused with the Emerald City


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I forgot one.. I had a guy request me to the mall.. It was raining and he was at the other end of the parking lot. He did tip well I think a 10. I collected a no show because ride was too short.
> 
> I was at the mall a few days before Christmas. I was backing out of my space and BOOM, someone else was also backing up and we hit each other. This guy gets out screaming at me, all 3 ft 7 inches of him. I tried to apologize and calm him down, really we were both at fault. I could not help but giggle every so oftem at this little person yelling at me.
> 
> ...


True story, many years ago, I just got home from a work trip, got little to no sleep the whole trip, was severely sleep deprived and on my way home from the airport went into drive through. It was taking forever, I must have dozed off and rolled right into the truck in front of me. Slow 1mph at most roll, zero damage to my cheap plastic car nor to her huge monster truck.

She jumped out screaming. I jumped out all shocked, looked for damage, there was none, but she kept screaming..and screaming...could barely understand a word, only screams...then at one point yelled "How could you not see me Im so huge" and I said.."I know, you really are" I should mention that the woman herself was...massive, though Im pretty sure she was talking about her truck. Im not like that, but...my agreeing with her only offended and angered her even more. Cant win.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Yes, I know....you already mentioned that in another post.


Oh good i just wanted to be sure....


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

rideshareMN said:


> ok -- that is hilarious!
> 
> you kinda stretched that ride out to last 3 min 7 sec -- what, did you take the long route ?


It took a while for pax to get in my car, head first, because apparently his leg/ butt coordination was absent. Pax crawled into backseat, did the turn, and pax had a difficult time getting his balance to rock out of my car.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

0.4 as well, picked her up and the nav took a while to spin and settle.....I said I'm sorry, but its such a short ride the nav is confused, but congrats, you broke my short ride record of 0.5.
It also showed no ride on the app and no pay, then wrote to support and took 3 emails to get paid.

I dont mind the short 1/4 mile rides if I don't travel over a mile to get them, gives me something to laugh about for a minute, while I pull into heavy traffic on a right turn only driveway, fight my way to the left turn lane that is 2 cycles long, make my U turn into more heavy traffic, and sit for 10 minutes to get to desto......and mention that they could had walked faster


----------



## dallascisco (May 25, 2017)

3 blocks down market street


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have given numerous rides that range from 2 or 3 buildings in length to 4 blocks.

The best is during a random hail storm and people pay surge to go 3 blocks away.

Had a woman who had brain surgery have me take her half a block, walking was too challenging.

A foreigner had me take her to the downtown mall, 1 block away. She was trying to find a specific store but the GPS showed her the center of the block. I tried to explain that it was a block away, could visually see the entrance! But language barrier and all, I drove her one block.

Had a couple from out of town took them 2 blocks to their restaurant, GPS showed a long ass 7 minute drive but I took the straight line route instead, lol.

Picked up a hooker from a hotel and took her to a strip bar 2 buildings away. Police were arresting someone at a nearby building, guess she didn't want to take the chance of walking.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

My shortest trip where I actually moved was about 7 yards... I picked up a group of woman outside a bar, the doors closed and we started to roll when one of them shouted, "I haven't got my phone!!!" So I stopped while her mate called the phone. When they discovered it was in the bar they decided to go back in to get it. Being very considerate they all got out and told me to end the trip instead of waiting. A few minutes later I was pinged by the same group, so I ended up taking the trip anyway.

I also had at least one zero yard trip... A guy got in expecting his mates to be following him out the bar. We waited and he called them. The guy was pretty pissed off and I wasn't exactly happy about it either. Eventually he got out and didn't come back. The trip probably lasted 8 or 9 awkward minutes.

And I had an amusing one where I picked up some out-of-town business men at 11th and Penn. They ordered a car to get to a bar called "Tenpenny" because they didn't know where it was. Of course the clue is in the name since it is at 10th and Penn, perhaps 50 yards away!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

uberEats in the same shopping center....


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> View attachment 176429
> 
> This couple had to walk further to get to my car than if they would have just walked to the destination. The red dot I drew is where I picked them up and the blue dot is where I dropped. The road the road they would have had to cross is not a busy road.
> 
> ...


Your minimum fare is $4.50? I wouldn't complain.



wk1102 said:


> I forgot one.. I had a guy request me to the mall.. It was raining and he was at the other end of the parking lot. He did tip well I think a 10. I collected a no show because ride was too short.
> 
> I was at the mall a few days before Christmas. I was backing out of my space and BOOM, someone else was also backing up and we hit each other. This guy gets out screaming at me, all 3 ft 7 inches of him. I tried to apologize and calm him down, really we were both at fault. I could not help but giggle every so oftem at this little person yelling at me.
> 
> ...


That's funny as hell!


----------



## TN and NY driver (Nov 9, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> 100 feet. Two tourist couples got in car and said wht do you know abt so and so place. I said you mean the one right there? Pointed to it...2 doors down where i picked them up at. They still stayed in the car and let me pull up 100 ft and let them out. I couldnt stop laughing and they were hoping no one saw them. I told them im pretty sure everyone did but who cares! Of course the ride was so short that i had to keep driving just to end the trip and get my fare.
> 
> You should have left their food at the curb.
> 
> This would be great and all if the pax ever actually gave a shit. In one ear and out the other


You should said sure I know were that is at, and drove them around for 30 minutes and dropped them off at their destination.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

A half block in an empty car. Guy told me to do the ride to "over there" as he pointed down the street. His hot wife wasnt ready and he didnt want me to get screwed out of a ride credit back when incentives mattered. Tipped me too. He called it a Ghost Ride as if he had done this so many times it had to be named.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> Your minimum fare is $4.50? I wouldn't complain.


XL... I drive probably 10-22 minutes and 6-7 miles to for that 4.50.

Wasn't so much complaining as I was just dumbfounded. They had to walk further to get to me, than if they just walked straight across the street. .

Because of where the office is, the building and parking lot configuration they had to walk 100-120 yards to get to me. 75 maybe 100 yard to Wal-Mart.

I wasn't happy about the trip, but my post wasn't complaing.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I have the thread winner. So I drive a couple miles to pick a guy up at a bar. He gets in and I start the trip. It is the apartments across the street. I inquire about why and he said he got hit by a car a while back when walking home. I assumed this was during the day when traffic is high. Nope, it was after midnight around the same time. He just can't walk home now, afraid to. In the short time I learned he is a software engineer/app developer. Crazy, tipped $5 also, this was before tipping was in the app. Follow the line. Had to be less than 1000 feet.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

jfinks said:


> I have the thread winner. (...) Had to be less than 1000 feet.


Sorry Doc T has you beat...only did a three point turn to get his ride from one side of the street to the other lol

Poor guy though man...!!! I don't blame him. I wouldn't wanna take my chances either!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya didn't read all threads. It is a funny story I tell.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jfinks said:


> Ya didn't read all threads. It is a funny story I tell.


Do tell....


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Diagonally across a major intersection from a public storage office to a Jack In The Box. A few days later picked her up there again... this time a 30 mile trip to north Phoenix.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine was 900 feet. but it was a steep steep hill and the two ladies didn't feel like walking up it to get their car after long night of working.


Ha ha, as I typed that message above on down time I got an easy 1.1 mile six dollar...just dropped off


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

I've had several across the street/ around the corner type rides that are usually so short they won't even register as minimum fare. In which case I just go around the block a couple more times so they count as.. something. Not much, granted, but something.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Mine was about six months ago. I picked up two women from a cell phone store and the destination was a Walmart neighborhood market. Across the street! They said traffic was heavy and they didn't want to chance walking across the street. My trip from pickup to drop off was about 200 feet. There is a crosswalk about 300 feet away. ONE STAR!


Mine was 374 feet going in the opposite direction to a small market for a mother who loaded up her child (astonishingly had a child seat) and asked me to wait for her for "five minutes" AS IF. That woman has never accomplished ANYTHING in her life in five minutes, and asking me to wait in the 102 degree heat? OHHELLNO.



Remlap48.5 said:


> I've had several across the street/ around the corner type rides that are usually so short they won't even register as minimum fare. In which case I just go around the block a couple more times so they count as.. something. Not much, granted, but something.


Exactly. I hadn't thought of doing that lol. At any rate, the companies should disallow any ride less than a mile. For christsakes no one walks any more.



wk1102 said:


> Just wait out the timer and no show, it pays better.


That won't work after you've started the ride.



rideshareMN said:


> ok -- that is hilarious!
> 
> you kinda stretched that ride out to last 3 min 7 sec -- what, did you take the long route ?


"SLOW 3-point turn" had to be really, really, really slow


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I think my records initially showed 0 miles, and there're closed to hundreds of them. So I got paid $2.88 per trip for most trips first couple weeks when I was approved to drive with Uber. Since I was new and have no idea how Uber's technology works, I went to greenhub for help. The first female I met was nice and told me to go to their new office next week. So I did. I was not impressed by the csr that asked if I had downloaded the driver app. So, I replied "is that a stupid question or what?" Suddenly, out of nowhere, a guy dressed in black jumped out and accused me of insulting their employee and ordered me to leave the building. I was totally shocked about my treatment at this new building, so I went to the PD to inquire what group of ppl were occupying the bldg.


----------



## Primeonly27 (Oct 18, 2016)

Around the block for some Chinese tourist to go pick up a rental car. They could not find the rental car place. They said they wanted AC. God help us drivers they are now driving and couldn't find the rental car place is a sign that Uber would have been cheaper and better for them than having one drive while one navigates Miami. If you can't find a rental car place that is 1 block away this is a sign you probably should not be driving.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I personally don’t mind short under a mile rides. It’s the 2.5-3.5 mile ones that bother me to no end. One star in any which case but still.


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> But u can get a ride that's 10 minutes long and still get min fare, so better when they're 1 minute for the same money.





RNUber3 said:


> I got one the other day, 0.4 miles. "We could have walked, we just didn't want to lol" 1 star, but than she tipped me $5 in app on a min fare.


This is what I'm trying to figure out. It appears NYC is different but the Medallions don't care how short the trip is because you are getting hit with a $5 minimum regardless of how long the trip is plus tip the minimum they get is $7.

So is it just about the opportunity cost of not getting a larger fare???



wunluv71 said:


> i had to keep driving just to end the trip and get my fare.


Yet another thing that PAX are likely unaware of including myself. I was under the impression when the PAX leaves the car the trip ends. How is this not the case? The more I learn about this platform the less I want to use it.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I once got $35 for two rides driving less than a mile total for both of them. It was going from a restaurant to a hotel one block away in a thunderstorm. There was a high surge. That was my most profitable mile.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

One block. Pax said she was afraid to walk in the dark. Did get very good tip though.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

I had the opportunity to pick up the same individual in Pacific Beach. I would pick him up at the apartment and drop at the office ONE BLOCK AWAY. 

The reason was he just had surgery and could not walk. Great tip each time


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

... moustache ride from Lyft!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

the ferryman said:


> ... moustache ride from Lyft!


I have a lyftable mustache...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

1 block each way drunk chick to Safeway and back she tipped me $20 uber would not let me end the trip lol.


----------



## mrDEE630 (Jun 2, 2017)

I had some passengers from out of town (I’m assuming) that I picked up at a bar and were heading to the strip club... across the street. Passengers slid in one fire and out the other without me even moving!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

From a hotel to a McDonald's drive through next to hotel and back to the hotel. It was late at nigh and passenger tried to walk up to the drive through (dining room closed) but they wouldn't let him order without a car so his solution was to order an Uber and along comes my newb @$$.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I broke my shortest trip record last night!!! Didn’t even need to drive nor do the U-turn. I was already in the shopping center taking a catnap and walked to the resturant. Then after pick up walked to the drop off. Haha. Glorious.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

PickEmUp said:


> Mine was about six months ago. I picked up two women from a cell phone store and the destination was a Walmart neighborhood market. Across the street! They said traffic was heavy and they didn't want to chance walking across the street. My trip from pickup to drop off was about 200 feet. There is a crosswalk about 300 feet away. ONE STAR!


.13 mile. Same block, went around 2 corners. $10 total.


----------



## UnixHead (Aug 21, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> View attachment 176447
> 
> My current high score....or low score, depending how you look at it. Tipped $10 cash.
> 
> It took so long because she jumped in, then ran back into the bar for a couple of minutes.


LOL. Back when I was doing the late night bar scene in downtown Sacramento (I work only at the Airport these days) I got a ping at one of the bars on the corner of 20th and K - which has a bar/club on every corner and 2 bars next to each of them. And 3 ladies jumped in the back, and briefly argued about which bar to go to next (one across town was in the lead for a while) when one of the ladies looked out the window and said " lets go to THAT one" pointing to the bar right next door to the one they just got out of.
SO they all jumped out. I never took the car out of park! So my shortest trip ever was ZERO miles.

The next shortest was when, after being in the airport queue for an hour, I picked up a 20 something overly entitled puffed up yahoo who, as it turned out, did to not want to stand in line for the rental car bus, so I took him to the rental car counters, maybe .2 miles away. Only passenger I have ever given 1 star to in 3+ years of driving.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

An Uber Black driver friend of mine got a pick up at the Hilton downtown Houston the pick up point is on the N. side of the building and the rider is going to a restaurant on the W side of the same building. It's one way so you have to go right, right again, right again and you arrive. The pick and drop off were so close together that Uber determined that no ride took place and the driver was paid nothing. Couldn't even get the cancellation fee since he had accepted the rider. BS times 2!


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> An Uber Black driver friend of mine got a pick up at the Hilton downtown Houston the pick up point is on the N. side of the building and the rider is going to a restaurant on the W side of the same building. It's one way so you have to go right, right again, right again and you arrive. The pick and drop off were so close together that Uber determined that no ride took place and the driver was paid nothing. Couldn't even get the cancellation fee since he had accepted the rider. BS times 2!


 I've gotten that message before. I just drive until it stops saying that then end the trip. It's all minimum fare anyway, the Rider won't pay more.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Strip mall building with 4 stores. 2 on one side, two on the other. Picked up at phone store on one side, drove to Panera on the other. Lady said she didn't know where it was. Wow. Took 20 seconds.


----------



## Schuber (Dec 25, 2015)

Last winter I drove a couple 3 blocks in a snowstorm. 
I believe the Lyft Prime Time was either 400% or 500%. It was a $28 ride


----------



## TwoWeeks (Nov 20, 2017)

Across the street. Literally. "We didn't want to walk" it was 70-ish degrees out...


----------



## midrangecity (Nov 10, 2017)

Picked up a lady at a gym in downtown Sacramento. Not at her ping (other side of the building) so it was almost a 5 minute pickup. Finally found her and it was only .7 of a mile trip. Should have just skipped the gym membership and ran home...


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

3 drunk girls vacationing in a shore town who were walking back from the bar. It started to rain, and they didn't know exactly where they were. Picked them up, got them in the car. Started the trip. They were literally two houses away. 

I had to drive around the block after I dropped them off in order to end the ride.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

Picked up a dad and his son from high school graduation ceremonies, they had to park far so they requested an Uber to drop them off at their car, quarter of a mile? He said it was worth the $5.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I was out in the boonies. Wanted to try and get a pick up going to the city. Request came in 11 minutes away. Normally I avoid anything over 8 minutes away, but I wanted out of there so I took it. The 11 minutes was only 2.6 miles away, it was because of traffic it took that long to get to the pax.

I arrive and there's a dude about 18 years old, physically fit, no disability, height/ weight proportional, and carrying no heavy items. Dude was going .03 miles!! It was a bright sunny day, warm, dry conditions, this dude was just lazy. I told him that I could have RAN the distance of his trip, carrying my school back pack, in less than the time it took me to come get him. I told him I was surprised he actually waited 11 minutes for a ride that he could have walked to in 5.

This is what's wrong with sedentary America. When I was a kid we went outside to play, and came back at dusk. That was the rule. Be inside before the street lights came on. Now every kid has got a video game console in their hands. Make no mistake, we definitely had video games/ play stations when I was a kid, we just weren't joined at the hip to these devices.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

1 block (for those familiar with Cleveland: Casino, Euclid entrance to the House of Blues on Euclid).
The ride was too short to register in the app and it had started to surge so I just cancelled instead of driving another 100 yards to be able to end the trip.

Later that night I sent an email to Uber about the fare and they paid me the min fare.


----------



## Wayne01 (Jun 30, 2017)

from one lamp post to the next. 
his logic was that he was too drunk to walk up to the front door of the pokies (casino) and get in. But he could be dropped at the front door and pretend to be sober for the time that it took him to get out of the car and to walk through the glass sliding doors... Love his commitment. As this was a first for me.... 5 stars to him...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

i had a guy request a ride once but when he saw it wasnt a pool he just cancelled it before we even moved. uber gave the standard trip ended prematurely answer with no fare...


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

I went just a couple blocks once. The couple was blind. I helped them find the door handles, and they were able to do the rest (gettting in & out).

We go maybe 2 blocks and drop them off at restaurant.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> A one star without an explanation is not going to help the next driver who gets the same behavior from the Pax. A lecture is defiantly in order. Even if it takes a minute or two...
> 
> Hello, how are you? I'm wonderful thank you. It really is my pleasure to take you this small distance that a one-legged blind child could have done in a snowstorm, but I need to share some important information with you that I don't think you know. It's silly really, I don't know why Uber doesn't tell riders these things...
> 
> ...


In such a short trip you don't have that time


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> worst was an UberEATS ping...picked up her food, clicked on drive to destination, it said 0.1 mile...I was like WTF...looked up and she lived across the street from the MickeyDs in an apartment complex where she had to buzz me in, then I had to walk to her apartment and hand deliver her food because she didn't want to come down to the front door to get it


How much did she tip you?


----------



## MssweetsA2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I do numerous 2 block rides, literally 200 feet away in a college town. I could care less when it pays me $5. I just can't stand that uber makes you wait a few minutes b4 you can close the ride because it keeps saying it's too short, especially when I have another passenger I have to pick up right after that drop off.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I had one that was just less than a mile but it was 3:00am


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

about 3/4 of a block. from the third house on the east corner to the Taco Bell on the west corner. He didn't want to walk in the rain.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PickEmUp said:


> Mine was about six months ago. I picked up two women from a cell phone store and the destination was a Walmart neighborhood market. Across the street! They said traffic was heavy and they didn't want to chance walking across the street. My trip from pickup to drop off was about 200 feet. There is a crosswalk about 300 feet away. ONE STAR!


I had a ride that was about 10 parked cars down the road but it was raining so I cut him some slack but Uber thought I didn't have a trip and canceled the trip


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Pick up visitors to the town from their hotel and the bar they picked was about 700 feet across 1 street. 5 stars. Had 3 college girls and started the trip, had rolled 30 feet and one said that I just got a text from so and so she is at such and such bar and she needs help. They figured walking to her would be faster than driving back with the one-way streets to get to her and just got out. 5 stars. Short minimum trips are better for me than long minimum trips. It takes 3.25 miles to exceed minimum trip pay in my market.



JTTwentySeven said:


> Here I thought my 2 mile trip was short.


65% of my trips are under 2 miles.


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Mine was three blocks to the Subway. I told him it was three blocks away. He said he wasn't familiar with the neighborhood and didn't want to get lost. Regardless, I completed the trip. Really nice guy. It was his first Uber experience. He gave me five stars and a three dollar cash tip.


----------



## whatnowater (Apr 19, 2017)

.24 of a mile and it paid $20.45 high surge in venice


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

For a list of many more check out this link in Las Vegas


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Damn LVC thats a doozy....

I just got earned my new high score tonight, besting my old previous best by .03 miles...at least it had a 1.9x surge.










The Worlds Largest Disco was tonight and when I got the hit, I was around the corner from the convention center but the streets were jammed with non moving cars. I text the pax, ask them to walk a half block away from their spot and I can easily grab them. The response was No Thanks, pick me up at convention center. 8 minutes later and about 150 yards, she jumps in.....then went 2 blocks.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Super morbidly obese chick...literally across the parking lot from Target on 44th/Thomas in Phoenix to the IHOP.


----------



## Jack Dunphy (Aug 19, 2015)

The longest ride must be every Uber driver who has been taken for a ride since day 1


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The ride my last wife and I took...

When I finally told her...

to kiss my fuzzyelvis a$$...8>)

Rakos


----------



## PapaPaul (Jun 13, 2017)

My shortest trip was from mall entrance door to rider's car.....in the mall's parking lot! 
It was during a rain storm with 2 something surge.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

3 virtually across the street... All under 1 mile, 2 during surge.

One from restaurant then through Mall to bar... It was the cold to walk. I took the liberty way $5.00.

Another from bar to apartment.... Not sure how far it was... To walk in high heels with hurting feet.

Got another of those recently the bar, high heels again.


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

Was about 2 miles across town, and got a ping to go pick someone up from her apartment. Literally drove less than 200 feet. She could've walked diagonally across from her front door, and would've only needed to walk 60 feet to her destination.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> worst was an UberEATS ping...picked up her food, clicked on drive to destination, it said 0.1 mile...I was like WTF...looked up and she lived across the street from the MickeyDs in an apartment complex where she had to buzz me in, then I had to walk to her apartment and hand deliver her food because she didn't want to come down to the front door to get it


I had one like this. McDonald's right across the street, except the guy met me downstairs and there was no gate.

He had been having dizzy spells and in order to get to the cross walk, he'd have to walk quite a bit, didn't want to risk crossing the street. I felt bad for him.


----------



## alfonseca (Nov 16, 2017)

shortest Ride?... South boston at around 3am, last February, a girl went about 2 blocks, too far to walk in heels in the snow...


----------



## Whitney Delawyer (Dec 17, 2017)

0.69 miles round trip. Drove this guy (on Thanksgiving) down a block to buy beer then back home. Earned $2.64 on that one.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Whitney Delawyer said:


> 0.69 miles round trip. Drove this guy (on Thanksgiving) down a block to buy beer then back home. Earned $2.64 on that one.


At that rate...

In about a month...

You can get a six pack...

And drink them and remember...

Just how REALLY sucky...

Your month was...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes...I am rehashing an old thread because I am proud of this bad boy....
















Whose your daddy???

Weather was about 40 degrees and cloudy.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

2 city blocks for $2.89......July and sunny.......there is a reason I don't work downtown.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> 2 city blocks for $2.89......July and sunny.......there is a reason I don't work downtown.


Had one like that. Huge old lady that seemed to not care for showering; middle of summer . Longest five minute few blocks ever.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bpr2 said:


> Had one like that. Huge old lady that seemed to not care for showering; middle of summer . Longest five minute few blocks ever.


Used to be...in the good old days....

Showering was NOT a thang....8>)

My guess...you were in a time warp....8>O

Rakos


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Used to be...in the good old days....
> 
> Showering was NOT a thang....8>)
> 
> ...


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Including $5 cash


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

delornick94 said:


> Including $5 cash


That zip code change must have been what made the pax think destination was further


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

I think it was about 3/4 a mile. Really nice guy at a hotel who was in town with the Army band. He wanted to get a haircut and found a barbershop close by, but he had no idea how to get there. Fare was only $3.68, but he tipped me $5 in cash. He was a great guy and I was happy to give him a lift.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

3 blocks away.


----------

